# [App] Meta Widget - Create Simple Widgets From Any Website Content



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*META WIDGET*

Meta is a unique app that can turn virtually any online content into dynamic, interactive widgets.

Simply browse to a website, pick a column of text, link or image and enjoy this information right on your home screen!

Why is this cool you ask? Because almost anything can be parsed out of a website - images, blogrolls, RSS feeds or entire pages.

Any widget created through Meta can be customized and automatically updated, or updated on user interaction.

*Features*

★ Create widgets from almost any website element
★ Parse graphs and images
★ Extract statistics and information from authorized sites
★ Configure widgets (background, alignment, etc.)
★ Automatic updates
★ User defined click actions
★ Lots of other cool stuff

*Status*

The app is currently quite stable, but we still prefer to call it a beta. So please, do write to us with suggestions or bug reports!

*Play Store*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.metawidget

The free app has everything but automatic updates. Please buy the Key - that would help us a lot 

*Screens*


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like it! I bought it and widget maker to make a leadbolt widget.

One thing I noticed with sites that need a authorization, if you reboot your phone you have to repair the widget. Is there a way you could make it so if its broken and you tap on it from your homescreen it automatically open the browser to repair it. Its a pain to go into widget maker, and repair 4 different ones each reboot.

Anyway great job!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

